# Dosey Doe Coffee Shop



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I highly recommend making a show here. It doesnt hurt thats its basically right across the street from my house. If I had to drive several miles I would still make it a point to see shows here. Very small venue, sit down dinner at times, huge party at others.

My wife and I have paid as much as 90 bucks a ticket (includes 3 couse meal), and as little as 10 bucks a ticket (later this month to see Sean McConnell). We have always been more than satisfied everytime.

The do not market or advertise the shows too much. You have to check their website periodically. Its also not out of the ordinary for big name artists who are "passing through" suprise everyone and drop in to do a couple songs with the featured artist of the night..

One of my favorite places to see shows, and Ive seen them everywhere from the Frio to Chicago and plenty in between. Nothing like seeing and hearing "real" music up close and personal.

http://www.doseydoe.com/


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

I will second your opinion of the place, even though Ive only been there once.
I def. wanna try to get there more often, as I only live 5 min. from the place. It also one of the things I intended to do this year (take the wife out more).


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

One of our Christmas gifts this year to each other was the Wade Bowen, Cody Canada, Sean McConnell, and Seth James show late last month.....Man was it bad ***!

We sat 2 chairs away from the stage right in the middle. They put on one heck of a show. Tickets were 85 a piece, but I would pay it again in a heartbeat. Matter of fact if they all come back next year, we are for sure going again.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

And the chickenfried steak there is very good!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cant wait till Jan 19th to see Sean again....that guy is BAD!!! One of the best voices Ive hear in a while...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks like a great place. Wish they had one in Houston.


----------

